# Need help with 400w fogger.



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I know, they suck. But it is all I can afford right now. I have 3 of them and use them outside in the past and they have been OK. Anyways, 2 of them are about a year old, and the other one is propbably around 6 or 7. I have never cleaned them. I plugged the 2 newer ones up, and was pretty dissapointed. I know they produce more for than that. I am positive so that is not my question. What is the best way to clean the machines out? I have heard of water and vinegar, but what are the parts, 1 to 1? Also, if I use old fog juice, would that also add to the low amount of fog? Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've read that a 50% vinegar solution is good. Check the tubing for clogs, too, and stick a needle in the nozzle opening to clear any debris out. I've used Spirit fog juice (definitely not the best stuff) that I've had for 2+ years and didn't notice any problems with reduced density. Some fog juice brands will get chunks of precipitate in the container and that can be a problem. Run it through a coffee filter if you see any crystals in the juice.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

NTX JK said:


> What is the best way to clean the machines out? I have heard of water and vinegar, but what are the parts, 1 to 1? .


I bought some Froggy's Fog Juice for this season. On the bottle, it says to mix 75% water and 25% white vinegar for cleaning. I tried it on two of mine and it really improved the output.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Use distilled water if possible it does not have all the crap that is in joe tap water that can help to clog up the machine.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I forgot to empty mine last year"oops" but it still works vinegar works great for cleaning most anything


----------

